# 6D Center Cross Type Focus



## dandaluzphotography (Dec 19, 2012)

Guys,

I pulled the trigger and purchased the 6D.  I have to say this camera is awesome.  The cleanliness of the images out of the camera is amazing.  Coming from a 60D, I guess I would be impressed, but so far it's awesome.  I'm glad I purchased it.

Anyway, as far as the cross type, I was reading that it's only cross type at 5.6.  That's fine, but as far as what I would see in the viewfinder, would I see a cross of 5 af points or not?  How does this work exactly as far as what I see?  My understanding of cross type is that it looks at vertical and horizontal lines in a scene to get the most accurate autofocus.  I've been searching the web like crazy and I can't find a definitive answer on this.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

Danny


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes, the center point is cross type at f/5.6, and is vertical cross type at f/2.8.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes, cross-type AF sensors can 'see" both horizontal and vertical detail. The cross-type performance is enabled with lenses that have f/5.6 or wider max apertures....so, it is STILL cross-type at f/4, or f/2.8, or f/2, and so on.

I am not at all sure if the 6D has it, but a few generations back, Canon premiered a feature called "double-precision AF", which they said gave the camera DOUBLE the degree of precision in setting focusing distance if the lens used was f/2.8, or faster, like f/2.5 or f/2 or f/1.8 or f/1.4,etc. Double-precision autofocusing capability is a feature that Canon never really made much mention of, except in the white papers that they released.


----------



## sekhar (Dec 19, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Yes, cross-type AF sensors can 'see" both horizontal and vertical detail. The cross-type performance is enabled with lenses that have f/5.6 or wider max apertures....so, it is STILL cross-type at f/4, or f/2.8, or f/2, and so on.
> 
> I am not at all sure if the 6D has it, but a few generations back, Canon premiered a feature called "double-precision AF", which they said gave the camera DOUBLE the degree of precision in setting focusing distance if the lens used was f/2.8, or faster, like f/2.5 or f/2 or f/1.8 or f/1.4,etc. Double-precision autofocusing capability is a feature that Canon never really made much mention of, except in the white papers that they released.



Yes, cross type (vertical/horizontal) is active for ALL apertures 5.6 and below. At 2.8 and below, a high precision vertical mode is ALSO active to focus more accurately.


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the responses!


----------

